# Have You Upgraded to Windows 10 Yet?



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 4, 2015)

I started with one laptop this weekend. It was one of the easiest upgrades ever.

The next day I upgraded my desktop and Mary Lou's laptop. Again, both went smoothly.

Are you going to get the free Windows 10 upgrade? Have you decided when you are going to install it yet?


----------



## Retired (Aug 4, 2015)

I've read about glitches some people experienced (Windows Secrets & CNET) so I thought I would wait a while.

My concern is about components I use to synchronize data among several systems and how Win10 might affect them.

I would like to see a Win10 actual interface before risking my stable Win 8.1 system, that I operate with Classic Shell that allows me to avoid the tablet interface entirely.

My Win 8.1 system looks and feels like the classic Win 7 desktop interface and I don't want to lose that.  I believe Classic Shell has an upgraded version for Win 10 for people like me..

Did everything work as expected with your upgrade to Win 10?  Any surprises?  Did you make an Image Backup before upgrading, just in case?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 4, 2015)

I love it, and so does my 70+ year old neighbor.  She finds it to be similar enough to Windows 7. And Windows 10 is definitely faster on her computer.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 4, 2015)

It seems faster to me too and I agree that in a lot of respects it seems closer to Windows 7 than did Windows 8.


----------



## forgetmenot (Aug 4, 2015)

I still am on windows xp  i would not know how to upgrade anything lol  will probably have to sooner or later though


----------



## Retired (Aug 4, 2015)

forgetmenot said:


> I still am on windows xp  i would not know how to upgrade anything lol  will probably have to sooner or later though



I would urge you to at least try to get a Windows 7 computer, perhaps used for a number of security and efficiency reasons.


----------



## forgetmenot (Aug 4, 2015)

thinking about getting a laptop not a computer  thinking about it and will make sure everyting is updated and secure  as this one is very very old computer i have


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 4, 2015)

Steve said:


> My Win 8.1 system looks and feels like the classic Win 7 desktop interface and I don't want to lose that.  I believe Classic Shell has an upgraded version for Win 10 for people like me..



They do.  It's a Release Candidate but it works. There is also the StarDock version.



Steve said:


> Did everything work as expected with your upgrade to Win 10?  Any surprises?  Did you make an Image Backup before upgrading, just in case?



No image backup because you are given the option of rolling back to your previous version of Windows if you wish... the installation saves the old version on your hard drive.

The only issue I encountered was on my laptop which has a password. Windows 10 encouraged me to use a Microsoft Log-in with a pin number - I did this on that first upgrade but said no on the others.

When I started Outlook, it told me it couldn't access my mailbox... PST file... that was because I was, in Windows 10's opinion, a different user. The fix was to make the files on my Windows drive accessible to all users.


----------



## Retired (Aug 4, 2015)

Daniel said:


> I love it, and so does my 70+ year old neighbor.



You youngsters are soo good with computers!



			
				David Baxter said:
			
		

> in a lot of respects it seems closer to Windows 7 than did Windows 8.



Does the default interface look like a Win7 desktop interface?  What have they done with those "apps" and "charms"?

Any problems running desktop versions of programs that have an App version....Skype or Browser for example?

Can you post or send my privately a screenshot of the default interface so I can see what you're dealing with?

Have you installed Classic Shell or any other Start utility or are you running it as is?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 4, 2015)

It's not exactly like Windows 7, no, and it still has apps that so far I just find mysterious, possibly because I haven't added them or configured them.

I tried Classic Shell for Windows 10. It's okay but I went with Start10 by Stardock ($4.99) which has more features and for which the end result is almost identical to Windows 7.


----------



## Retired (Aug 4, 2015)

Are there two interfaces, like Win8, desktop and the pesky Start Screen, or is it all integrated to a hybrid desktop?

On my Win8.1 system, I found that the installed apps were all updating themselves in real time all the time, so I disabled and uninstalled them all...never use them...am strictly a desktop operator!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 4, 2015)

I think it's integrated. Haven't fully explored it all yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Aug 15, 2015)

David Baxter said:


> Haven't fully explored it all yet.



Still happy with your transition to Win10?

Any surprises?  disappointments?

Any regrets?



What would you advise someone like me who remains sitting on the fence about upgrading to Win 10?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm still happy. With Start10 I can customize the start menu as I wish. There are still apps which aren't finished and they are still pushing out updates so it wouldn't hurt to wait a while if you don't like tinkering. It does seem faster to boot and faster running the programs I use a lot. 

But ultimately there are some things that are not completely finished...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Aug 15, 2015)

In Win 8.1 I only use the desktop interface, with desktop programs.  Have completely ignored the "tablet" interface and have either disabled or removed the apps.

My systems boot up to the desktop interface and everything I have is geared to desktop use.

Is the Win 10 interface desktop friendly?  

I don't mind tinkering, I just don't want to discover that the programs that are important to me suddenly stop working.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 15, 2015)

I had to upgrade a couple of utilities but I think most coders have been aware that Windows 10 was coming for long enough that they are ready.

I also had one utility that doesn't seem to be available any more. It wasn't working so I used the compatibility wizard to find the best settings. That worked perfectly and I now have my utility back running as usual.


----------



## Retired (Aug 15, 2015)

> had to upgrade a couple of utilities



Which ones?


----------



## PrincessX (Aug 15, 2015)

I still have Windows 8 on one laptop, and I think we have Windows XP somewhere as well. I do not know how to upgrade Windows.
Ubuntu upgrades are automatic, and I have to do pretty much nothing to maintain the computer.
Asked husband and he does not want to bother with Windows anything anymore, because we had so many issues with Windows in the first place.
Seems, once you get Windows any version, it crushes and it makes you buy a faster computer every year or half an year. I am not playing their game anymore, I am tired of MS products. I am not gonna spend a lot of time of my life to learn how to maintain Windows, that is just terrible. It is not a user friendly OS for people with limited PC knowledge, like me.
I do not know if Mac is better that way. After crushing/slowing a few Win laptops, I was afraid to give 2000K for a Mac.

Sorry if my comment is biased.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 15, 2015)

Steve said:


> Which ones?



To be honest, I can't remember but they were things I used in building websites or system tray utilities I use to find things faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessX (Aug 15, 2015)

I wish I read more than one chapter of all the computer books, that were meant for me. In my most motivated state, I felt asleep on the third chapter of a Java book :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 15, 2015)

PrincessX said:


> I wish I read more than one chapter of all the computer books, that were meant for me. In my most motivated state, I felt asleep on the third chapter of a Java book :lol:



They are pretty deadly. Best to read books like that when you have to create something that requires the knowledge or skill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey if anyone wants to play with various types of software, a good place to start is chasms.com

If you select Windows, they have a mock-up of what it's like to go through various Windows programs... I've already had to use this when I am helping customers with newly downloaded Windows 10 upgrades to connect to WIFI...

I've had a few customers where it worked just fine, and other customers who either couldn't figure it out or who had software issues after the upgrade...  And then there was at least one customer who didn't like Windows 10 and tried to go back to Windows 7... but when he did go back, he seemed to have lost his drivers or software or something to reconnect to WIFI.

---------- Post Merged at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:26 AM ----------

If you do ANY upgrade, I strongly recommend backing up whatever you have first... Then you can always try a restore-to-backup... Or maaaybe a system restore...?


----------



## Retired (Aug 16, 2015)

> If you do ANY upgrade, I strongly recommend backing up whatever you have first.



The way to restore a system to its previous condition would be to have made a system image of the earlier system.

Windows backup has the capability to create a system image, as well as some third party backup utilities.

An image is usually saved to an external hard drive, because of its size and ability to restore if required.

Personally I use Carbonite, the cloud backup that saves a daily image of my system to a local external hard drive.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 16, 2015)

Does Carbonite come with software to do that? Or is that a separate utility?

That actually sounds like a great idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Aug 16, 2015)

When you purchase the service, you download the required software, depending on which level of service is purchased.  For home use there are three levels of service. I purchased the middle plan (Plus).

In addition to the image backup, I have a recovery disk, both locally as well as accessible online, and I can access my backed up files online or on my tablet(s) using either Android or iPad apps.  There is a synch service that I don't use, but what's impressive about Carbonite is the U.S. based customer support.

I've been a user for about four years, and it has worked flawlessly for me...backing up and restore.

You can try Carbonite free for 15 days.  _(this is a referral link)_


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah! What you said, Steve.

Yeah, sorry, brain isn't functioning.  I forgot I have the Windows thingie that copies itself and I've done a few System Restores, so you'd think I'd have remembered that.


----------



## Retired (Sep 11, 2015)

Upgraded the first Toshiba laptop that previously ran Win 8.1.  My initial concern was for a few utilities I use to synchronize information and peripherals among several systems, but was willing to roll back if I was unsatisfied with the result.

In order to satisfy myself that Win 10 was not some horridly disastrous interface as was the tile interface of Win 8, I checked out some stock computers at Best Buy to see what Win 10 looked and felt like.

With the realization that a desktop interface was still possible, and that my trusty Classic Shell was now in a stable version to ensure a classic Win 7 / XP desktop experience, I decided to go ahead.

I began at about 3:30 in the afternoon, and the complete upgrade process was completed by about 6 pm.

The Express privacy settings were a concern to me, so I used the customized settings (difficult to see the link if you don't look for it) for now until I understand the intent a little better.  These can be changed later.

My concern about those important utilities have been allayed, as they all work as expected.

Will be trying various operations to explore various functionalities, but I am encouraged so far.

My comfort blanket was Classic Shell, because I knew that if I didn't like what Win10 looked and felt like, I could fall back on familiar ground.
.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm still very happy with Windows 10. Upgraded a relative's laptop last week. Used Classic Shell. He was pretty happy with the result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Sep 11, 2015)

For the skeptics:

Windows 10 is for suckers


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 11, 2015)

There also a lot of conspiracy theories about privacy invasion. Haters gonna hate no matter what. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Sep 11, 2015)

David Baxter said:


> There also a lot of conspiracy theories about privacy invasion. Haters gonna hate no matter what



Me, I'm so paranoid that when I go to a football game, I'm convinced the players in the huddle are talking about _me_


----------



## PrincessX (Oct 3, 2015)

Getting Windows 10, despite being a hater. The tutoring company made it mandatory. This virus is soon going to be installed on all PCs at home! The solution to this algorithm is that I am gonna stick to my old smart buddy (cell phone). Just joking, sorry. 
On a serious note, now I have to start saving for upgraded anti-virus programs.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 3, 2015)

Windows 10 comes with Windows Defender. It's very effective. You don't need another antivirus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessX (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks, I hope I start loving it! It sounds better than Win 8!


----------



## Retired (Oct 4, 2015)

> I have to start saving for upgraded anti-virus programs



As David suggested, Windows Defender is an option and it's free.

For the past three years I have installed Avast Free version on my systems along with systems I help my friends with. I like it because I found it picked up things Defender did not in a few cases, on the initial scan following installation, and it provides a few features not available with Defender, including the ability to send out an email to a pre-set destination in the event of scanned threat.

One caveat, Avast Free frequently bugs you to upgrade with various offers, but the upgraded paid version does not offer any significant benefit in my view.

It runs in the background, and uses little resources (contrary to the Avast Free Android Mobile version..but I digress).

Avast Free download link

In order to preserve my sanity (needing all the help I can get) I installed Classic Shell  (free) on my Win8 systems and on the Win10 system.  Among other important features, you get a familiar Start button, along with a traditional Windows 7 or Windows XP desktop interface and Start menu.  I've used Classic Shell since the inception of Win 8 and it has performed flawlessly...thereby preserving my sanity...


----------



## PrincessX (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you, very helpful info! I signed up my children for tutoring through a private school (bigger institution), and they give me free Windows 10 download on up to five computers and are even willing to help with installing the upgrade, if I bring a laptop there. I don't know if the kids would be expected to learn to use the Win 10 as it is, or I can install classic shell. I will find out. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Retired (Oct 8, 2015)

PDF  copy of the recent Windows Secrets Newsletter: _A few good reasons to upgrade from Win7 to Win10 _ By Lincoln Spector on October 7, 2015 is attached for viewing / download / printing.


----------



## Retired (Oct 8, 2015)

How to reclaim your privacy in Windows 10, piece by piece | PCWorld

PDF  reprint attached


----------



## PrincessX (Oct 13, 2015)

The latest update is that last week my 11 years old girl upgraded two laptops on her own in one day without even telling us. Her father was surprised and asked her how did she do that and the reply was: "Dad, this upgrade is really made for kids. I don't know how to explain it. I just clicked here and there and it was super fast and easy."


----------



## Retired (Nov 6, 2015)

Upgraded my primary Win 8.1 system to Win 10 the day before yesterday.

The entire process took about three hours, for preparation to completion.

Needed to have Carbonite tech support re-set up my cloud backup for the new OS

Foxit (PDF) reader locked up and Task Manager was unable to end its task.  Never had a failure of Task Manager to shut down a misbehaving program with Win 8.x or Win7.

All other systems, programs and utilities appear to be working, so far.

Will be upgrading another system in the next few days, and will keep you posted.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 6, 2015)

A reboot may fix the Foxit Reader issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Nov 6, 2015)

David Baxter said:


> A reboot may fix the Foxit Reader issue.



Yes, that was what was necessary.  The problem ocurred when I tried to convert a Word document to PDF using Foxit.   Didn't happen a second time following the restart.  

Pesky computers...:facepalm:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 6, 2015)

New drivers for Windows 10 probably. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Nov 7, 2015)

Had a lock up with Skype today....wondering about Win10 stability.  As mentioned earlier, never had an issue with Win 8.x nor Win7.

Have thirty days to consider rollback.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 7, 2015)

Try updating or reinstalling Skype. I had to do that with a few programs but after that it was fine.


----------



## Retired (Nov 7, 2015)

David Baxter said:


> Try updating or reinstalling Skype. .



It's the first thing I check, David, and these are the latest versions of programs that have been troublesome.

Maybe reinstalling the errant program might be another way to solve the problem.  I'll see how things develop.


----------

